# I hit my legs so hard that my wrists hurt



## nightster (Feb 23, 2017)

Tuesday I worked my legs out, squats, leg press, leg extensions, hamstring curls excetera... I knew it was a good workout but yesterday I had zero strength in my legs.. I literally collapsed at work 3 times!! My legs just gave out underneath me... I jammed my wrist... I think I overdid it...  They kill today but they're manageable and I haven't fallen... Kind of embarrassing...What about you, have you ever had that happen?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 23, 2017)

I once wanked off like 10x during an 8 hr 'Best of Ginger Lynn' marathon. My wrist hurt after that.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 23, 2017)

U use wrist wraps when u squat? If not try some. Puts a lot of stress on your wrists if u jam the bar tight into your back


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2017)

Taking a walk or just doing something not too stressful while using your legs will help get you some relief. If that doesn't work don't be afraid to take some ibuprofen to get thru the day.

What did you do for legs?


----------



## nightster (Feb 24, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> U use wrist wraps when u squat? If not try some. Puts a lot of stress on your wrists if u jam the bar tight into your back



I didn't use any wrist wraps.  They hurt from my legs giving out the next day and falling.   Lol


----------



## nightster (Feb 24, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Taking a walk or just doing something not too stressful while using your legs will help get you some relief. If that doesn't work don't be afraid to take some ibuprofen to get thru the day.
> 
> What did you do for legs?



I did 4 sets of 10 with light squats then moved to 3 sets of 10 on the leg press then when two sets of 10 leg extensions and two sets of 10 leg curls and then one set of 10 to fry my calves


----------



## nightster (Feb 24, 2017)

All the weight was embarrassingly light so I'll leave those numbers out of the mix LOL


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 24, 2017)

My legs feel like noodles the next two days after just.lets me know I hit them hard


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 24, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> I once wanked off like 10x during an 8 hr 'Best of Ginger Lynn' marathon. My wrist hurt after that.



Terrorwrist...


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 24, 2017)

My quads and hams are always super pissed by the end of the training session till I go to bed.  Almost always OK by morning.  Haven't gotten DOMS in years.

Stay safe brother.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 24, 2017)

nightster said:


> I didn't use any wrist wraps.  They hurt from my legs giving out the next day and falling.   Lol



Oh hahahahaha then wear wrist wraps 24/7 hahahaha


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 24, 2017)

I've almost face planted a couple times trying to run through the rain to the car after a brutal squat session.  So I said fukk it and just get wet now


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 25, 2017)

I ate shit walking down the steps to the garage after legs last night.  Almost called the ol lady in to help me off the shitter today.    It's been a while since I burned my legs completely out.


----------

